# Which Area's to live?



## SandyT

Can anyone recommend any areas that are nice to live near The Royal Brisbane Hospital please. Thanks Guys. 
Sandy, Newcastle UK


----------



## jeremyh

*accomodation*



SandyT said:


> Can anyone recommend any areas that are nice to live near The Royal Brisbane Hospital please. Thanks Guys.
> Sandy, Newcastle UK


There are few nice places near the hospital.

FV4006 Apartments FORTITUDE VALLEY

Airway Motel ASCOT

Bonapartes Serviced Apartments FORTITUDE VALLEY

Central Brunswick Apartment Hotel FORTITUDE VALLEY

Brisbane International - Windsor WINDSOR

Republic Apartments BRISBANE


----------



## ed1988

*brisbane*

I think brisbane has the best investment oppurtunities at the moment


----------



## victoria stiles

It is difficult to get settled near Byron Bay, as these areas are little costly then other. But BRISBANE is good to settle down in that area. And accommodation is also good there. you can stay in Republic Apartments in BRISBANE. There are also some good options where you can try. All the best.


----------



## jeremyh

*Removalists in Sydney*



ed1988 said:


> I think brisbane has the best investment oppurtunities at the moment


 I agree the Brisbane has good opportunities now so make the most of it.


----------



## Investment Guru

Great, you can ask around and even visit places on google map to have a feel about the area.

cheers,


----------



## uspropdeals01

I recommend Brisbane, a very nice place to live.


----------



## victoria stiles

Brisbane has several accommodation options. You can decide to stay in the tropical forests or the cold mountains of the Hinterland. Brisbane is the third largest and most potential city in Australia. It is known for its numerous shopping centers, hotel and resorts which would surely attract and hold the attention of the visitors and travelers to Brisbane. You can get more information about it on goggle. All the best.


----------



## hewitt12

In some cases. A home with a beautiful garden is the best way to make new bonds with the children. It's a good criteria for the family.


----------



## pencilpusher

Yep Victoria will really be nice this time of year and don't worry it's most of the year

cheers


----------



## pencilpusher

I'd still give the top spot to Melbourne... Hawthorn area, I maybe biased  great community and lots of friends in the area.

cheers


----------

